# tailbone injury



## ggparker14 (Mar 26, 2012)

What would be the correct diagnosis for tailbone injury?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 26, 2012)

959.19


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 27, 2012)

HEy 

If you go thro' Index of diseases of ICD 9 CM then,

Injury => Tail bone (i.e. Coccyx) => 959.19



VJ


----------

